
Periodic Table of Typefaces (jpg) - jwilliams
http://www.squidspot.com/Periodic_Table_of_Typefaces/Periodic_Table_of_Typefaces_large.jpg
======
derefr
Damn, I was expecting Comic Sans in place of one of the radioactive elements.
;)

Still, I could see a more expansive version of this (that is, a version with
more exhaustive samples of the fonts in each box) as a great design aid, if
you had it printed out full-size and hung beside your computer.

------
theschwa
If there was a good poster of this, I would totally buy it.

